# NFS server stoped working after updates [SOLVED]

## figueroa

I seem to have shot myself in the foot. Today I applied updates to gentoo-sources on my main desktop (5.4.143) and home server (4.9.281). I ALSO masked eudev and and update pulled in udev. The server is x86 stable.

After rebooting, I can't mount the server's NFS shares on my desktop. So, I reverted to eudev, and also rebuilt nfs-utils on both server and desktop.

On the server:

```

# /etc/init.d/nfs restart

 * Stopping NFS mountd ...

 * start-stop-daemon: no matching processes found                         [ ok ]

 * Stopping NFS daemon ...                                                [ ok ]

 * Exporting NFS directories ...                                          [ ok ]

 * Starting NFS mountd ...                                                [ ok ]

 * Starting NFS daemon ...                                                [ ok ]

 * Starting NFS smnotify ...                                              [ ok ] 
```

That doesn't look good in the mountd.

Repeating the command, I get the same error on mountd.

Doing a restart on netmount and nfsclient appear normal.

```
# /etc/init.d/netmount restart

 * Unmounting network filesystems ...                                     [ ok ]

 * Mounting network filesystems ...                                       [ ok ]
```

```
# /etc/init.d/nfsclient restart

 * Starting NFS sm-notify ...                                             [ ok ]
```

```
# ps ax | grep nfs

   41 ?        S<     0:00 [nfsiod]

18113 ?        S      0:00 [nfsd]

18114 ?        S      0:00 [nfsd]

18115 ?        S      0:00 [nfsd]

18116 ?        S      0:00 [nfsd]

18117 ?        S      0:00 [nfsd]

18118 ?        S      0:00 [nfsd]

18119 ?        S      0:00 [nfsd]

18120 ?        S      0:00 [nfsd]

19387 pts/1    S+     0:00 grep --colour=auto nfs
```

```
# ps ax | grep rpc

   34 ?        S<     0:00 [rpciod]

 3131 ?        Ss     0:00 /sbin/rpcbind

 3163 ?        Ss     0:00 /sbin/rpc.statd --no-notify

 3231 ?        Ss     0:00 /usr/sbin/rpc.idmapd

19429 pts/1    S+     0:00 grep --colour=auto rpc
```

```
# ps ax | grep mount

19463 pts/1    S+     0:00 grep --colour=auto mount
```

I'm flumoxed. What can I try next?

----------

## cboldt

Downgrade nfs-utils.

https://bugs.gentoo.org/808183

Bug 808183 - =net-fs/nfs-utils-2.5.4 - nfs server does not start 

Depends on your kernel version.  That is, there is more than one way "out."

----------

## figueroa

Thank you. It's like a miracle. This has happened before, too.

I masked in /etc/portage/package.mask on the x86 host:

```
=net-fs/nfs-utils-2.5.4
```

Then stopped and started agan nfs, nfsclient, netmount, after which the NFS shared mounted fine on my desktop PC as expected.

Apparently what precipitated this was not changing eudev to udev, but maybe upgrading the kernel from getoo-sources-4.9-276 to 4.9.281 (doesn't seem likely) or back on August 11 upgrading nfs-utils from 2.5.3-r1 to 2.5.4, but not then restarting NFS (more likely).

It will take me several iterations to test these theories. I'll be back.

----------

## cboldt

The newer nfs-utils is looking for /proc/fs/nfsd/clients, which started to appear in some kernel 5.10, is what I gather.  I am running 4.19.141 with no plan or intention to advance, so downgrade nfs-util is the fix here.

FWIW, I have a practice of checking all running programs after an update (lib_users) and restarting all services where the disk version doesn't match the memory version.  That has caught occasions where upgrade did not work for me.  Narrowed the field of possible sources of malfunction.

----------

## figueroa

Confirmed fault was caused by upgrade to nfs-utils-2.5.4 on Aug 11.

On the x86 server, I re-masked sys-fs/eudev, "upgraded" to sys-fs/udev again, rebooted with latest stable gentoo-sources in the 4-9 series (4.9.281) built earlier today, and the client computer (my main desktop) easily mounted the needed NFS shares.

I'm usually very careful about restarting any upgraded services, but obviously I let the nfs-utils slip past me earlier this month; and I usually only reboot due to a kernel upgrade. I was working with half my brain tied behind my back.

----------

## figueroa

Problem of net-fs/nfs-utils-2.5.4 solved with net-fs/nfs-utils-2.5.4-r1.

----------

## figueroa

I was WRONG. After shutdown of the server to reseat drive SATA and power connectors, NFS no longer worked. This is the log regarding the server:

```
Sep 16 20:08:24 [rpc.mountd] Unable to watch /proc/fs/nfsd/clients: No such file or directory_

Sep 17 01:53:35 [/etc/init.d/nfs] start-stop-daemon: no matching processes found

Sep 17 01:53:35 [kernel] [20803.391567] nfsd: last server has exited, flushing export cache
```

On the client it just looked like:

```
$ mount /mnt/www2

mount.nfs: Connection refused
```

Changed package.mask to:

```
>=net-fs/nfs-utils-2.5.4
```

and downgraded net-fs/nfs-utils on that server to net-fs:nfs-utils-2.5.3-r2, restart nfs and we're back in business.

Sorry to have mislead fellow readers of the forums.

----------

## figueroa

Upgrade today to net-fs/nfs-utils-2.5.4-r2 on x86 server running gentoo-sources 4.9.281 appears to have fixed this bug. Marking SOLVED.

----------

